# Camrea?



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

So I am at work doing my usually stuff && Of course looking up stuff for my hedgie when i was thinking. Does anyone keep a video camrea near their hedgies cage and streams it to their laptop/phone? I have wanted to do this because during the day at work i miss my little ball of grump and would like to see if she's up to anything. Plus it would be neat.


----------



## ScoopzOFRolo (Nov 1, 2015)

I use a dlink camera (dlink 5020). It has an app so that you can use your phone to "spy" on your hedgie. You can also log in from any computer through their website. 

You can buy a separate recorder so that all your videos are recorded and saved. It's great to have!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah I use a Samsung SmartCam. It's a phone app and works with my iphone and ipad, has night vision, and sends you notifications when it sees movement. It's a really great cam because it rarely fails and if it does it fixes itself quickly. It also has higher quality video settings and zoom, you can record video and take pictures, and it has a two-way mic. That's handy if you have someone taking care of your hedgie so you can spy on them without them knowing and freak them out by giving them directions that they will hear through the camera's speaker (I did this to my fiance once and it was hilarious). I got my camera reeeaaaally cheap when RadioShack was closing down here, but they normally run like $150 I think?

This camera also helped me to catch spiders that were trying to build webs in my girl's cage during the day (her cage is on the floor and used to use the house walls on three sides) because it notified me of movement over and over while she was asleep.

I have also tried the Belkin NetCam which is similar, but it's awful and it died permanently after only one month.


----------

